# Diseño de pedales para bajo y guitarra



## mfi (Ene 13, 2013)

Hola, soy nuevo, asique saludos a todos 

Estoy entrando en el mundo del audio, concretamente soy bajista , el caso es que estoy intentando averiguar como diseñar pedales, tanto de distorsión como ecualizadores, etc, y me pregunto si sabeis de algun programa para simular los distintos sonidos que se van sacando al variar los filtros, me explico, la idea que tengo es medir el rango en hz de la salida de mi bajo y despues hacer filtros amplificando las fecruencias que me gusten, el problema es que no se como averiguar cuales son esas frecuencias, por eso me pregunto como hacen los diseñadores para crear un pedal, en principio estuve intentandolo con el proteus cargando un "wav" en el generador de señales y reproduciendolo atraves de algunos filtros y lo que pasa es que cuando no hay ningun filtro pues suena, pero cuando meto algo entre la entrada y salida hace unos ruidos raros, a ver si podeis echarme una mano con esto, porque copiar pedales pues está bien pero me gustaria poder crear uno a mi gusto.

Saludos y gracias de antemano


----------



## KIRITO (Ene 13, 2013)

pues deberias usar el buscador del foro a*QU*i un compañero dejo varios para que elijas suerte
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f30/circuitos-guitarra-electrica-incluyen-diagramas-pedales-boss-14233/


----------



## mfi (Ene 14, 2013)

Si, ya lo se, tengo 500megas de circuitos, pero como digo en el post, necesito saber como empezar a diseñar pedales, copiarlos es facil, pero necesito saber que tecnica se usa, si hay algun programa que simule el sonido dependiendo de los condensadores, resistencias, distintos filtros, etc, porque por ejemplo si quiero hacer un ecualizador y me gusta un tipo de sonido que escuchandolo lo identifico pero no se a que frecuencia corresponde, entonces como se hace esto, probar y probar o existe algun programa??


----------



## gerardo tovar (Ene 14, 2013)

eso estaria bueno 
he modificado algunos y creado unos muy secillos probando y probando.
pero lo que dices seria genial.

me agrada mucho tu idea de crear, saber que hace exactamente cada componente y asi crear o modificar.


----------



## mfi (Ene 15, 2013)

Para filtros utilizo el filterlab o el witz lite, le pones el tipo de filto que quieres con sus frecuencias y te lo calcula, pero claro, estamos en la misma, o lo compruebas en la realidad o no se puede simular, si existiese un programa que por ejemplo enganches la guitarra o el bajo al ordenador y sonase atraves de los filtros seria la ostia...


----------



## jorge morales (Ene 17, 2013)

te adjunto esta informacion a tu consideracion, de un sintetizador, no tiene la placa, no lo he probado.


----------



## Vitruvio (Ene 29, 2013)

Te recomiendo empezar investigando el rango de emisión del bajo con algún analizador de espectro y un ecualizador parametrico de algún programa.
Ponte en contacto con algún sonidista de estudio para que de algunas pautas importantes sobre el sonido del bajo.
El bajo se encuentra entre los 82 Hz para el armónico más bajo del Mi y los 3KHz para el brillo y armónicos más altos. Cuando se utilizan distorsiones, el rango superior puede ser tan alto como quieras pues produce ruidos y armónicos muy altos que le dan el carácter al tipo de distorsión.
Personalmente utilizo un canal independiente de la consola para la distorsión. 

Saludos.


----------

